# Why do PMS and pregnancy symptoms have to be so similar?



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I posted a week ago about the spotting I was having for almost 7 days in the middle of my cycle. I was supposed to start my period on the 14th and no sign. Today, I am having one of those horrible days where I can't peal myself off the couch and I feel like everything is just wrong. Crying for no reason, etc... I know my period probably won't be normal this month because of the spotting, but now I will sit for a week or so in limbo riding the emotional hormonal roller coaster whether there is a pregnancy or not. Yuck! Sorry to just complain. I need some IRL girlfriends.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

When is the last time you tested?


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

I haven't at all. If I don't have AF by Monday, I probably will test. I think pregnancy is really unlikely though.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I always wished pregnant women can turn purple for a day or so, just so we would know!

I hope you get the answers soon!


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

even if its unlikely... if you havent gotten AF and it was already due, you would get a reliable result.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

So sorry you have to go through that. I've had some weird ones like that too, one time I had mid-cycle bleeding then no AF for 7 weeks. I do actually know the answer to your rhetorical question. They're similar because at first your body doesn't even know if you conceived, so it goes ahead and pretends you did for a couple weeks every cycle to support any possible baby there.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

JamieCatheryn - Wow! I didn't know that. Interesting.

I tested. BFN. Still no period. Still feeling kind of hormonal. IYKWIM. I don't know whether to continue to wait, or go get it checked out.


----------



## mamaleche (Oct 23, 2007)

i do know what you mean. i feel so yukky tonight too and i did take a pregnancy test. negative. and i haven't even started AF pp and I'm nursing 19 mth old. oh, the nausea, cramps, emotions. i'm sad. we're not technically TTC but you know how that goes when you're not trying to not conceive. so i'd be so happy if i was pregnant. i would be happy if i'd finally have a period too! i've been having these PP monthly symptoms for about 4 mths now. i guess my body is getting ready but every month i wonder the same thing. pregnant or AF??? Hang in there!


----------

